# DirecTV Transponders, or check ESPN2 HD for me? Thanks



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

My ESPN 2 HD keeps cutting out during wimbledon. I think it's on the 119 sat, but I want to know what transponder, so I can check signal strength. 

The HR20 doesn't automatically go to the transopnder you're watching, if you go to a signal test.

Does anyone have a transponder list, or if not, could someone with a working HR10 (mine is broke right now) tune to channel 72, and then go to signal strength to see what sat and transponder comes up?

I'd appreciate it. I'm having all sorts of signal problems with the HD channels. Very frustrating. I think my LNB or the built in multi-switch might be going out.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I tried it -- it came up on transponder 28 of the 119 satellite. Signal strength was 90 -- didn't see any breakup or other problems (but only watched for a few minutes). Hope this helps!


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Very helpful. I can investigate now. Thanks!!!


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

It's so bizarre. My standard def tivio says I'm getting 64 (I1) and 55(I2) on that transponder and my HR20 says I'm getting 70s on both inputs on that transponder. Of course, when it was going in and out I can't imagine it was reading 70s then. 

None of my standard channels ever have a problem, but of course my HD ones on 110 sat and 119 do. I get 90s signal strength throughout the 101, 70s-80s on most of the 119 and 50s/60s on the 110s. Nothing I can do makes the signal better in regards to pointing. 

I really wonder if I have the switch on the dish going out again or something. It gives me headaches. I just want to give up. ha-ha. 

Thanks for helping me identify the transponder.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

if you have no tree/limb problems. really sounds like you have the plumb off just a tad on the mast. with the mast out of plumb any adjustment with the angle/azimuth/skew usually is very frustrating and winds up with readings such as you mention.

check and double check the mast to plumb and tighten it down. check the angle and skew and then you should be able to swing it just a little left or right and get a good signal on all three sats then lock er down. use a marker on the mast and mounting head so you have kinda a reference point. good luck.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, I have just come here to find an answer to this problem. I am trying to record the tennis, on 72, and it records about 1.5 hours or four, and then there is no further recording. Not sure if there has been a reboot or what. Usually, with a reboot, it comes back and CONTINUES to record the show it was recording. But, this is just short or partial recordings. 

Anyone else having THIS issue? Is there a way to check what is going on?


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Im also missing a bunch of transponders from 101


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> So, I have just come here to find an answer to this problem. I am trying to record the tennis, on 72, and it records about 1.5 hours or four, and then there is no further recording. Not sure if there has been a reboot or what. Usually, with a reboot, it comes back and CONTINUES to record the show it was recording. But, this is just short or partial recordings.
> 
> Anyone else having THIS issue? Is there a way to check what is going on?


Is your DirecTiVo close to full? There is a bug in 6.x on The HR10-250 that it does not delete old shows when it is suppose too when the drive fills up. If you have suggestions turned on try turning them off and delete as much as you can from the drive.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Can someone help pointing me in the right direction. I have 2 Directv Tivos (one of them is a HR10-250) Both are doing the same thing...So its the multiswitch or dish LNB.

Here is what im getting on the test channels

490 - Sat A (101) odd Txp 13V
491 - Searching for signal
492 - Sat B (119) odd txp 13V
493 - Sat B (119) Even txt 18V
494 - Sat C (110) Even txp 18v

the following is the output for the transponders for 101

101 (a)
1- 92
2- 0 
3- 91
4- 0 
5- 91
6- 0
7- 88
8- 92
9- 92
10- 89
11- 92
12- 92
13- 91
14- 0
15- 92
16- 0
17- 91
18- 0
19- 92
20- 0
21- 93
22- 96
23- 92
24- 95
25- 91
26- 92
27-91
28- 95
29- 92
30- 97
31- 90
32- 100

Does it look like my dish / or multiswitch???? Please help!!I cannot download any guide data...I have the 3 LNB with the zinwell 4x8 multswitch.

John


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Several of the 0 readings are spot beams which is normal. The first thing to do is check all your connections for corrosion. This can cause the 18v switching signal to be reduced. Especially check the line from your dish to the 18v/0khz input to the multiswitch, assuming you have an external switch. If not, then it is probably the LNB on the dish.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Jim, my connections are all inside, with my multiswitch. So corrosion should not be an issue. 

If i tune to channel 491, should i be able to read 18v at the dish end for the 101 bird?

John


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

Problem fixed. 85lb lab dug a hole and damaged one of the cables from the dish  

J


----------

